# North Wales support



## Janejones1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone in north Wales waiting to start IVF in 2013? X


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Janejones, I ahve replied to your other thread. I'm in North Wales but waiting for ivf. I am under Liverpool for miscarriage testing at the moment.


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

hi jane & shining star!

I'm in Wrexham and waiting to start ? ICSI this year in shrewsbury.  Been on the Wrexham thread and met up with locally too with another wrexham lady for a chat.x


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

HI jane, 

I am in North Wales towards the West though and curretly going through IVF. Recovering from OHSS waiting for FET soon hopefully. Whereabouts are you roughly? You don't have a signature with any info on about your stage in the process? 

xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello everyone from North Wales. Welcome Jad. 
Where is everyone up to and what part of North Wales are you all in?
I am on Anglesey.
I have just had an apt with LWH for recurrent miscarriage, no problems found with bloods so the consultant has advised to ttc again.


----------



## Missy122 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm in North Wales too but having treatment at Guys in London as we're having PGD with ICSI. Had egg collection on Friday and got 14 eggs, 13 have fertilised so I'm very happy


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

That's great news Missy. Well done. Good luck


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

good luck missy122. how are you feeling? x


----------



## Negative_line (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello,
I am new to this.  I have been referred through my GP after 16 months of trying and no success.  It seems it is me with the issues - I might not be ovulating.  I am 2 months into waiting to see a specialist at Wrexham Maelor.  Just wondering...would you advise me going private at a cost of £950 to see a specialist for all the tests in Chester to then present the Wrexham specialist and hopefully that will get the ball rolling quicker?  
Or do I wait and do everything through Wrexham?
Anyone else done it like this?
Thank you
Desperate aged 30!


----------



## Negative_line (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone know of any cheaper clinics for fertility MOT's in north wales area?
Chester, Wrexham, liverpool way under £500?


----------

